# The start of my railroad



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

Well here is a few pics of my railroad that I started just over a year ago. I lost the bare wall pictures in a computer crash. I will post a few and add more later. I got a long way to go but it's fun getting there. I am hoping you all could give me idea's and suggestions for my layout. Thanks.


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are more.


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

I couldn't have gotten even half of this accomplised without my buddy Dan. He is shown with the beard in the last set of pictures. More will be posted in the next couple of days.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty good. 

About a 20 x 30 area? 

Folded dogbone type deal?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice! 

It's a good thing you don't say where you are. I might say, "I'll be right over!"


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks - ThinkerT and Torby. 
After I put up the walls I think the inside diameter was 18.5' X 35'. I wish I could have used the whole basement. But at least my wife let me do what I wanted with the addition. I still have a little to do to finish the room itself and a TON of stuff to do on the railroad. 
I could use the Help Torby - I am from Wisconsin so its a good thing I am indoors, coffee is on so come on over! " align="absMiddle" border="0" src="/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" />


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

That's going to be really nice.

I wish I had been as smart as you and finished off the basement before I put down rails.  That's the right way to go and you'll be glad you did.

And I don't know how you managed to keep the place so clean while your working. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif

Dave


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wisconsin where? I'm in Illinois, north of Chicago and just south of the border.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

really fine looking benchwork! congratulations!


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

Torby - I am in Superior WI. 
I am about 5 hours away from Green Bay


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*That's a nice room you have there. I'd say your off to a good start.*


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Steam Maker, what did you use for the mountain and tunnel? I can't tell from the pictures, but it looks interesting, and neat. 
SandyR


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

*More pictures.
*


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

SandyR. I used a wood skelton to frame it off and then added the spray can foam then carved it out after it dried. When it was set, I used dry wall mud to harden it up and give it more texture and finally painted it with various colors for dimension. I am sure there are other who have more advanced ways of doing it but this worked well for me as a beginner. Thanks for your comments, they are always welcomed and I like to hear what others have used in their construction processes too.


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is the last of the pictures I have. More to come as progress moves along. Any ideas/advice on what else I can do with the railroad? Scenery, structures etc? Thanks again.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah. A little far for a Saturday Afternoon. 

I'm planning to head north for American Invasion in July.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

steam maker, 

if you are going to make more rocks or tunnels, could you please make step by step photos?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll second that, its an intriguing idea to use spray foam, every time I've used the stuff its was just a disaster. I'm planning to use blue foam now that I have found a supplier here in LA

Are you planning on any kind of a backdrop other than the sky paint?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great!!  Where's the keg-erator?  Why no Green Bay signage?


Where'd you get all that Slate Creek stuff?

Could you post a little more about the underside of your railroad?  I am in the process of planning to finish my basement, and part of that inlcudes making tables (benchwork) with shelves underneath.  Looks like you've got some access doors?  Are they sliding type or swing out type?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

Kormsen & Vsmith 
Yes, I will do step by step photos on my next tunnel/mountain. I am sure their is a easier way but, I have never tried it before - it seems to work ok for me. All I do is make a skeleton/frame out of scrap wood, and some times I place screen around the area to be covered, and I start spraying from the bottom up then let it dry, and then carve it the way you like, then spread dry wall mud ( the quick set type ) on it, and paint. You could use regular dry wall mud but, it cracks when it dry's IF you have it too thick. The pics most likely make it look better than it is - do remember I am just a rookie  
I am planing on having backdrop around the hole room - I just have to get my artist friend to come over and do it. LOL 

Mark - I still have to make the permanent bar top, wrap two egress windows, and paint the floor, then the room itself will be complete. I also need many switches and buildings/factory's bridges and such - but I think when the backdrop is up it will be pretty cool. 
As for the bench work its all made from 2X4's ( all extra from my home addition ) and 1/2'' OSB for the deck. It is stronger than needed - and yes I have lots of sliding doors = LOTS OF STORAGE to hide stuff  
I got some stuff from my good friend Matt. And all the Green Bay stuff is in the other basement with the poker table. Man the Pack just isn't going to ever be the same with out #4 but I will always be loyal  

Joe


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

very cool-what a great area - love your CP also too


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Man, am I ever jealous!  You have the layout I've always wanted. Your layout looks great and what a perfect addition to your "man cave" to compliment the bar and pool table.  All you need is a big screene TV, six or seven of your MLS friends and a few cold ones and your room might just be mistaken for heaven.  When's the party?

Ed


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments everyone. Its been a load of fun building this. 
I am open for ideas and suggestions on what else to do. 

Joe


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

What you do next is invite us all over for a cold one... a jam session (I play sax, guitar, keys and I sing) and some trains...

Philip


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well thought out and very nice carpentry work. What a cool layout !


----------



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll add myself to the list of people who are both impressed and jealous!!! 

Wish I had that much space! 

I'm using spray foam too - right now for just the risers and low terrain, but plan on using it for the mountains too. Your's looks great! The whole room's getting set up for a train party environment!


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you. 
I really need to get down there and get busy. So much to do and no time to do it. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif 

Joe


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

So much to do and no time to do it.

as long as it stays that way, everything is well )


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Joe, 

*MORE, MORE......I NEED MORE!!!!* /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Ed


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL 
Thanks for the encouragement Ed. 
I am hoping to get down there soon and make progress. I have been juggling shifts at work for the last 10 weeks now ( guy off on a medical ) he should be back soon then I can get off the night shift and get busy . 
Will post more pics soon. 

Joe


----------

